# one luv 12 '' radio flyer



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

heres what im starting with lets get it on.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

time to chop the shit out of it.... hey tony you ready homie???????????????????


----------



## goof_e (Jan 1, 2008)

cool man happy new year


----------



## goof_e (Jan 1, 2008)

so what you doing to this


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hell good luck man


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

good luck bro what you going to do wit it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i dunno. probally some crazy ass shit. might not even look like a radio flyer when im done


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 1 2008, 06:01 PM~9582255
> *i dunno. probally some crazy ass shit. might not even look like a radio flyer when im done
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

remember guys i also gold plate. if you need anything done for this buildoff


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i got secrets


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 2 2008, 03:45 AM~9582134
> *time to chop the shit out of it....  hey tony you ready homie???????????????????
> *



I already got designs for 3 of your parts done already and sent out for cutting.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 2 2008, 03:45 AM~9582134
> *time to chop the shit out of it....  hey tony you ready homie???????????????????
> *


I'm glad I'm not participating in this build off I know there will be some crazy stuff coming out this year.

I'm bowing out of competition for 12" category once the buyer comes through with the $$ for Lil Devil to complete the sale. It'll just be 12" OG Lil Tigers for me in Vegas :happysad:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

i can just imagine how this bike will turn out.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

its already done.......




































in my head


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

any updates bro


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

no i havent been back to the shop since i got back from cali


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ive got about 5 gs to spend on this one


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 2 2008, 10:02 PM~9592354
> *ive got about 5 gs to spend on this one
> *



damn its like that? i cant possibly see what youre going to spend 5 g's on since u paint and gold plate and all.. but ooook....lol


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 2 2008, 09:02 PM~9592354
> *ive got about 5 gs to spend on this one
> *


Can I borrow 2 G's? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Jan 2 2008, 09:10 PM~9592443
> *Can I borrow 2 G's? :biggrin:
> *


nope :biggrin:


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

aight G.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 2 2008, 09:02 PM~9592354
> *ive got about 5 gs to spend on this one
> *


I will probably spend $1500 - $2000 on mine.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 1 2008, 05:33 PM~9582047
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these lil frames are real nice when they are hooked up!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Jan 3 2008, 07:02 AM~9592354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

yea right i would never spend that much on a lil bike. mine will be cheap. my bike will be done by ROLLERZ ONLY members. keep the cash in the family


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 3 2008, 05:52 PM~9595505
> *yea right i would never spend that much on a lil bike. mine will be cheap. my bike will be done by ROLLERZ ONLY members. keep the cash in the family
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

wish i had one still


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

wow my 5 gs are almost gone. i just bought my girl a $3800 diamond ring. might have enough to build a bike still :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

should have some update pics this week


----------



## ghost-rider (Jul 30, 2007)

good luck homie..
i'll try to keep up..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ghost-rider_@Jan 6 2008, 08:28 PM~9624635
> *good luck homie..
> i'll try to keep up..
> *


im tryin to keep up with myself. shop is soooooo busy right now


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ok im good for january. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL hell yea


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

what yall think so far???????????/


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

looking good very nice


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderwiz_@Jan 7 2008, 06:32 PM~9633461
> *looking good very nice
> *


thankx. it is a bitch working on these little bikes


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 7 2008, 06:44 PM~9633582
> *:0
> *


is this good or bad?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

good, that little thing is gonna be sick :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 7 2008, 07:38 PM~9633509
> *thankx. it is a bitch working on these little bikes
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

its all for the children


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 7 2008, 06:38 PM~9633509
> *thankx. it is a bitch working on these little bikes
> *


x2


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 7 2008, 06:28 PM~9633428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin: nice looking build


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

fender


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Coming along good


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

little by little


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Damn it. I'm suppose to be working on my car, but you guys are gonna make me do my radio flyer over. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@Jan 8 2008, 05:55 PM~9642241
> *Damn it. I'm suppose to be working on my car, but you guys are gonna make me do my radio flyer over.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


just put in 1 hour a day on the bike. it will go fast


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 8 2008, 08:10 PM~9642371
> *just put in 1 hour a day on the bike. it will go fast
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn this bike is bad


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 8 2008, 06:23 PM~9642481
> *damn this bike is bad
> *


bad as in good


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 9 2008, 04:57 AM~9642784
> *bad as in good
> *


As in it looks like garbage, throw it away and start over :tears:





























J/K :roflmao:


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

damn that lill frames looking badass


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

fuck it you wanna see em start over??????????
:0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 8 2008, 05:11 PM~9641850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

damm that fucker is looking good caint wait to see how it comes out . keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

damn john, thats shit looks good man....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Jan 9 2008, 10:14 AM~9647808
> *damn john, thats shit looks good man....
> *


thankx homie. ready o finish yours?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

hey what size is that bottom bracket??? i think i have the right size crank setup for it.

oh by the way that frame is B A D A S S ! !! !! :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

clean homie


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 9 2008, 08:28 PM~9652068
> *thankx homie. ready o finish yours?
> *


i done told you...do whatever you want to it, just make it girly for my lil girl.....i dont care and i know you wont go wrong with it....just let me know when to come get it....shoot me a pm with some details.....ie.....$$$$


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 9 2008, 07:36 PM~9652765
> *hey what size is that bottom bracket??? i think i have the right size crank setup for it.
> 
> oh by the way that frame is B A D A S S ! !! !! :biggrin:
> *


its a 12 radio flyer bike...... or it was


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## 2twisted (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 8 2008, 05:11 PM~9641850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats one badass looking 12inch bike 
cant wait to see it when its all done


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx homie. i cant wait to see it either


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 10 2008, 05:25 PM~9661235
> *thankx homie. i cant wait to see it either
> *


   X2................


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

A BRO WHAT GAUGE METAL YOU USING? I'M USING 16 FOR MY BIKE BUT WAS THINKING ABOUT 18 OR MAYBE 20 JUST WONDERING. THANKS. JAY


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 11 2008, 05:32 PM~9670800
> *A BRO WHAT GAUGE METAL YOU USING? I'M USING 16 FOR MY BIKE BUT WAS THINKING ABOUT 18 OR MAYBE 20  JUST WONDERING. THANKS. JAY
> *


im using 16 cuz i had it laying around the shop


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 11 2008, 05:55 PM~9670940
> *im using 16 cuz i had it laying around the shop
> *


 u used that for the fender too?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

yup the whole bike


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 11 2008, 06:35 PM~9671279
> *yup the whole bike
> *


THANKS. :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac jay_@Jan 11 2008, 08:12 PM~9672125
> *THANKS.  :thumbsup:
> *


any time my brotha


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

more pics coming soon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i need to find time to continue. got some parts in today so stay tuned


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Lookin good. Damn this is a build off I was hoping DuezPaid would join in on so you two could go at it wtih your paint skillz :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

that lil bike looks fresh damn


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx homie waiting for pics of my sons 10 inch radio flyer right now to download. just got some new forks in


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

10" radio flyer with new forks


----------



## CADILLAC JAY (Jun 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 14 2008, 06:44 PM~9694831
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i'm not hatin the bike is dope. but i think you need a smaller fork. that one dosent make the frame look right  
http://www.megalowrider.com/Item/F1270.htm


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 15 2008, 12:48 AM~9698398
> *i'm not hatin the bike is dope. but i think you need a smaller fork. that one dosent make the frame look right
> http://www.megalowrider.com/Item/F1270.htm
> *


fuck mega lowrider. i ordered shit from them 4 weeks ago and still havnt got it yet


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 15 2008, 05:25 AM~9698965
> *fuck mega lowrider. i ordered shit from them 4 weeks ago and still havnt got it yet
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ill find em


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 15 2008, 05:54 PM~9703780
> *ill find em
> *


sorry to hear about your loss. i hope you git sompthing outa it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

oh i will fo sho


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 14 2008, 07:44 PM~9694831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE AND SICK HOMEBOI


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx not done yet


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 15 2008, 03:25 PM~9698965
> *fuck mega lowrider. i ordered shit from them 4 weeks ago and still havnt got it yet
> *


They're not a very reliable business :nosad:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 16 2008, 08:21 PM~9714103
> *They're not a very reliable business :nosad:
> *


whos the best to get 12 inch tires from?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Schwinn1966 on here AKA Anthony :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 16 2008, 08:44 PM~9714350
> *Schwinn1966 on here AKA Anthony :thumbsup:
> *


im talkin to him rightnow thankx


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 17 2008, 06:25 AM~9714148
> *whos the best to get 12 inch tires from?
> *


FNR


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 16 2008, 08:48 PM~9714403
> *FNR
> *


wtf is that???


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

FNR is a wholesale company that sells parts to bike shops or people that want to start selling part. What Tony O forgot is that they only sell wholesale and not retail.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

is there a web site??? i can buy wholesale


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 16 2008, 09:44 PM~9714350
> *Schwinn1966 on here AKA Anthony :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.fnrco.com/


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

cool thankx


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

toplowrider.com



http://toplowrider.com/bikes/index.php?cPath=2_75_76


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx noe


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

progress pics in a minute :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

just a little somethin somethin


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

looks good


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

rough draft still needs all the fine tuning


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

oh shit john that lil motherfucker looks bad man


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jan 25 2008, 04:45 PM~9783894
> *oh shit john that lil motherfucker looks bad man
> *


little bit ata time


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

wow that shape is awesome


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

looks like john might take this..
cause no one else is doing shit..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 25 2008, 04:51 PM~9783938
> *looks like john might take this..
> cause no one else is doing shit..
> *


im not really trying to win anything. its for my son so if hes happy im a winner


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bad ass


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 25 2008, 05:04 PM~9784009
> *bad ass
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

looking badass


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2008, 04:42 PM~9783876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is the most badassss frame i seen in a long time wicked ass work man


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2008, 04:42 PM~9783876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is the most badassss frame i seen in a long time wicked ass work man


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2008, 04:53 PM~9783943
> *im not really trying to win anything. its for my son so if hes happy im a winner
> *


gangsta...


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looks good  

be careful with the back, the wheel still needs to go in, on this frame the wheel goes in from back to front, so the molded fender could be in the way, make sure everything goes in fine before getting it done


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Jan 25 2008, 07:20 PM~9784935
> *looks good
> 
> be careful with the back, the wheel still needs to go in, on this frame the wheel goes in from back to front, so the molded fender could be in the way, make sure everything goes in fine before getting it done
> *


already mocked it up and made that adjustment. but good lookin out


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 26 2008, 12:36 AM~9785867
> *already mocked it up and made that adjustment. but good lookin out
> *


thats some good lookin bondo


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The ZONE_@Jan 25 2008, 09:37 PM~9785873
> *thats some good lookin bondo
> *


looks good but tastes nasty :biggrin:


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 26 2008, 12:37 AM~9785879
> *looks good but tastes nasty    :biggrin:
> *


tru dat :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2008, 10:37 PM~9785879
> *looks good but tastes nasty    :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2008, 04:42 PM~9783876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 more pics coming soon


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that is nice


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

man thats clean cant waire till it's done  thats a winner for sure


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## The ZONE (Jun 5, 2007)

i love those raised lines in the bondo, might look cool with some chrome trim or gold leaf on them, but its cool i love that


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

what brand bondo do you use????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 26 2008, 06:30 PM~9791517
> *what brand bondo do you use????
> *


for bikes i use dynalite


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

\ :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 26 2008, 06:30 PM~9791517
> *what brand bondo do you use????
> *


dyna lite on bikes


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Jan 26 2008, 06:30 PM~9791517
> *what brand bondo do you use????
> *


dyna lite on bikes


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

hey john how much for some 20in fenders


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

hey john how much for some 20in fenders


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

how radical or what you want?


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

its 4 my blue bike just something clean and nice no paint just metal work


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

http://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h222/ell...07/P1000384.jpg


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Jan 26 2008, 09:48 PM~9792927
> *its 4 my blue bike just something clean and nice no paint just metal work
> *


150 shipped


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

this thing is gonna be CLEAN!!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

and it is still getting more
:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

more progress pics next week


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2008, 04:42 PM~9783876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2008, 05:42 PM~9783876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1 suggestion?


:dunno:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

hey juan i fixed your 1 suggestion this would look a little better :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

like i said before its far from done. but that does look good


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 31 2008, 05:15 AM~9829586
> *like i said before its far from done. but that does look good
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 31 2008, 01:40 AM~9829039
> *hey juan i fixed your 1 suggestion this would look a little better :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


along those lines or so. still looks bad


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

THAT LIL THING IZ BADAZZ!!! :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx homie


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Double post :angry: 

oh well TTT


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

anything new


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

yea soon im workin on some top secret projects first


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i guess we lost the luv


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Mar 2 2008, 10:06 PM~10073999
> *i guess we lost the luv
> *


gonna finish frame up after h town show


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

monthly pics soon. waiting for everyone to catch up :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310 (Dec 2, 2005)

8 years ago


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

monthly pics

it might already be finished :0


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2008, 07:50 PM~10377397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH IS TO DO A 3-D FRAME


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

depends how detailed and how much 3d you want


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

U should change out the bottom pc. now while u can.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 9 2008, 08:11 PM~10377693
> *U should change out the bottom pc. now while u can.
> *


fo sho. frame was good homie . already started it


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

awww shit, added more 3-d shit :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i need the seat for this


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2008, 07:50 PM~10377397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2008, 04:42 PM~9783876
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good man!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2008, 07:50 PM~10377397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


maybe more tonight


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

what r u going to do for the headset? did u save the chrome caps? they dont make the headset cups that big.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i got em . it was a complete bike when i bought it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 10 2008, 06:13 PM~10384925
> *i got em . it was a complete bike when i bought it
> *


yeah i know that... but you are going to have to use the smaller size headset cups in order for the t-bar or any other fork to fit properly.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

the ones i got fit perfectly. mocked it up already. what kinds 12 inch rims you got for sale


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

man that bike is looking great! 
:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 10 2008, 09:32 PM~10387447
> *man that bike is looking great!
> :biggrin:
> *


thankx homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 10 2008, 08:01 PM~10386519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats looking damn nice


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thank you


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

How are you making the raised sections on the frame


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 11 2008, 05:21 PM~10394065
> *How are you making the raised sections on the frame
> *


with my hands


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 11 2008, 07:22 PM~10394071
> *with my hands
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 12 2008, 10:22 AM~10394071
> *with my hands
> *


Great answer :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

ay bro looks good but i do got to say two things bondo bucket , lol j/k keep up the good work


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 11 2008, 05:21 PM~10394065
> *How are you making the raised sections on the frame
> *


shaping bondo :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

more pics coming tonight. getting close now


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 12 2008, 04:10 PM~10396457
> *shaping bondo :dunno:
> *


I hope its better quality then just shaping bondo :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

sssssssssswwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

***** :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 16 2008, 07:26 PM~10433754
> *sssssssssswwwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeettttttttttttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


whaz up my *****? you takin the 62 to dallas show?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2008, 08:28 PM~10433776
> *whaz up my *****?  you takin the 62 to dallas show?
> *


  no *****, but ill see. heard its full already


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 16 2008, 07:33 PM~10433837
> *  no *****, but ill see. heard its full already
> *


i could get it in if you wanna take it. i got vip ROLLERZ ONLY :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2008, 08:35 PM~10433860
> *i could get it in if you wanna take it. i got vip    ROLLERZ ONLY :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: pm sent


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

nice work


----------



## 7UP_BIKE (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 15 2008, 01:37 AM~10419122
> *I hope its better quality then just shaping bondo  :uh:
> *


well then since you got so much to say, lets hear how you WOULD do it....to make it "better quality".... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 17 2008, 04:23 PM~10436018
> *well then since you got so much to say, lets hear how you WOULD do it....to make it "better quality".... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I just think there is a better way then that, atleast thats what im thinkin. How would u make it ? besides usin bondo


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 17 2008, 02:49 AM~10436473
> *I just think there is a better way then that, atleast thats what im thinkin. How would u make it ? besides usin bondo
> *


ive got my secret ways. dont try to put me down when you have no idae how im doing it


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2008, 07:25 PM~10433737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 17 2008, 04:49 AM~10436473
> *I just think there is a better way then that, atleast thats what im thinkin. How would u make it ? besides usin bondo
> *


i dont know how to do that type of stuff...thats hwy i aint downing him or his work, the shit is badass..i asked you cause you said you hope it was "better quality" than that


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

look what i got in the mail today


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 17 2008, 04:49 AM~10436473
> *I just think there is a better way then that, atleast thats what im thinkin. How would u make it ? besides usin bondo
> *


I dont know any other way. thats how mr 3d does it.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2008, 06:35 PM~10449729
> *I dont know any other way. thats how mr 3d does it.
> *


they probably use high density foam.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thats a good way too


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 18 2008, 05:01 PM~10449124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## abe C. (Nov 13, 2007)

tight bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by abe C._@Apr 19 2008, 04:01 PM~10454506
> *tight bro
> *


x2


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2008, 07:25 PM~10433737
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that is so bad asssss


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

damm sure looks good  

keep up the good word  

by the way, supp with that sixfo in the background :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Apr 19 2008, 07:20 PM~10456089
> *damm sure looks good
> 
> keep up the good word
> ...


a members car. its going to dallas in 2 weeks


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

cmean ass bike homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Apr 20 2008, 05:19 AM~10458106
> *cmean ass bike homie
> *


thankx


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

I love the color, my bike will be tangerine kandy , is yours tangerine to?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

yes ssir


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

clean ass color


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

gonna start the patters today pics maybe later tonight


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn. luv it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

me too :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

cleannnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Apr 20 2008, 02:15 PM~10460369
> *cleannnnnnnnnnnn
> *


x2


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt for the future show stopper.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

thats gonna be a bad ass lil bike :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 21 2008, 07:46 AM~10465490
> *ttt for the future show stopper.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how bout 2 at one show???? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

time for airbrushing and shadowing

murals????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## BABOSO HYDROS (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 21 2008, 09:51 PM~10471940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


like the 3d
like how you have all the kolors like that 
sick man


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2008, 07:29 PM~10480117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. Where you going to put the murals?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

back fender and maybe front too


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

damn!!!! :0


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

thats a very nice frame


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn bro that's bad ass :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 21 2008, 10:12 PM~10470756
> *how bout 2 at one show???? :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

B E A U T I F U L ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 22 2008, 08:29 PM~10480117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

almost done .


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

are the rumors true???????????? :0


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 24 2008, 07:36 PM~10496529
> *are the rumors true???????????? :0
> *


what rumors?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 24 2008, 06:38 PM~10496541
> *what rumors?
> *


guess you will find out sat at set up :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

bike somewhat done


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 26 2008, 06:25 PM~10510165
> *bike somewhat done
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2008, 04:34 PM~10510220
> *
> *


where you at niga?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 27 2008, 10:24 AM~10513428
> *where you at niga?
> *


LOL saw you there I think... The bike looks bad ass put together.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 27 2008, 09:24 PM~10517410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: thats one mean badd little fucker.awesome


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx but far from finished. i wast sweepstakes money


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i wish i could of gone  

nice job johnny boy


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 28 2008, 12:43 AM~10518797
> *thankx but far from finished. i wast sweepstakes money
> *


me too....i actually thought i may have had some sweepstakes money yesterday...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

you will soon brotha


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

any pics of the murals. bye the way it is clean


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 86' Chevy_@Apr 28 2008, 03:39 PM~10524263
> *any pics of the murals. bye the way it is clean
> *


thankx homie and yes i do on the way


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 27 2008, 07:24 PM~10517410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
Damn, thats one bad ass Radio Flyer. Nice job


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 28 2008, 08:14 PM~10525728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Remember what i told you who I thought it was.lol
:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

it might be :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

special thankx to hottstuff for hookin up the big ass seat :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

engraving will set it off


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 28 2008, 06:21 PM~10525802
> *engraving will set it off
> *


bike was taken apart at the show. funkytown rollerz has all my parts. hes going to engrave them this week for austin show sunday


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 28 2008, 07:23 PM~10525824
> *bike was taken apart at the show. funkytown rollerz has all my parts. hes going to engrave them this week for austin show sunday
> *


rollerz doing big thangs in 08 :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

and it is just the begining


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks bro the murals are tight the whole bike is just radical


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's your pedals bro. See I told you I could get these to you within 2 weeks 



















If they fit on MY Radio Flyer they'll fit on YOUR radio flyer even though yours is 1,000x better than mine :tears:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx brotha. now thats what i call customer service


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

CHROME SHOP GONNA PLAY HELL POLISHING THEM THINGS...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 29 2008, 06:01 PM~10534843
> *CHROME SHOP GONNA PLAY HELL POLISHING THEM THINGS...
> *


they do what i tell em to do. i got about 10 gs worth od stuff there right now


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 29 2008, 08:07 PM~10534903
> *they do what i tell em to do. i got about 10 gs worth od stuff there right now
> *


trust me i know, i seen their shit, up close and personal.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: you will see these up close whem you engrave them. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i see you dookie brown


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 29 2008, 08:10 PM~10534929
> *i see you dookie brown
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 29 2008, 08:10 PM~10534929
> *i see you dookie brown
> *


got jokes ha. asshole :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2008, 06:24 PM~10535055
> *got jokes ha. asshole  :biggrin:
> *


dookie brown asshole


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

went from nothing to #4 in points in one show in wego tour
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Apr 28 2008, 08:21 PM~10525802
> *engraving will set it off
> *


you mean like this..... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

very nice engraving I like that style :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 30 2008, 02:45 PM~10543528
> *went from nothing to #4 in points in one show  in wego tour
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


3 days later went from 4th to nothing again wtf???? :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 1 2008, 07:54 PM~10555172
> *3 days later went from 4th to nothing again wtf???? :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


they probably think its the old orange bike


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrouija May 1 2008_@ 12:16 AM~
> *I already know these two decisions will be very unpopular, but here goes:
> 
> 1.) Upon further review, the judging committee determined two bikes to be different frames from the first show to the second, therefore, the points will not be carried over from the first show to the next.
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@May 2 2008, 05:01 AM~10555235
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

come on tony make some parts quick homie


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 2 2008, 07:03 AM~10556366
> *come on tony make some parts quick homie
> *


you got it :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 1 2008, 11:14 PM~10557754
> *you got it  :biggrin:
> *


thankx brotha


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 2 2008, 01:14 AM~10557754
> *you got it  :biggrin:
> *


Wassup Tony, you wanna sponsor two Texas bikes that are chasing that wego tour....    its not like we need a whole lot now that we got almost everything, jsut a few more accessories to get us back in it... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

yea what he said


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+May 2 2008, 02:34 PM~10558593-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's not a problem I just need to know what you wanna get done.


----------



## 67Caprice (Apr 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 67Caprice_@May 2 2008, 07:10 AM~10559033
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

steering wheel


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 2 2008, 07:37 PM~10563774
> *steering wheel
> 
> 
> ...


why are they not the same on both sides


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 3 2008, 07:29 AM~10564517
> *why are they not the same on both sides
> *


I thought it would look different like that :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

and another ist place finish


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

nice little bike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

gettin done little at a time.


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

better than never


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

yes sir. im lookin for some more parts to add to it.. anyone?????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 5 2008, 04:47 PM~10577614
> *yes sir.  im lookin for some more parts to add to it..    anyone?????
> *


did you get the pedals yet?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 07:03 AM~10577716
> *did you get the pedals yet?
> *


not yet. maybe today. got anything else planned?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 5 2008, 05:05 PM~10577725
> *not yet. maybe today. got anything else planned?
> *


steering wheel, sprocket, fenderbrace maybe a rear piece similar to a sissybar


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 07:06 AM~10577727
> *steering wheel, sprocket, fenderbrace  maybe a rear piece similar to a sissybar
> *


thats what i need brotha. gonna chrome the forks bars and crown this week so i can two tone gold it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 5 2008, 05:08 PM~10577733
> *thats what i need brotha.  gonna chrome the forks bars and crown this week so i can two tone gold it
> *


That'll look good with the paint job.  

You also need to upgrade that display. Do a nice floor one with walls, maybe a box for it to sit on top. One idea you could use for a turntable is get one of those rotating Christmas tree stands, that's definitely strong enough for that bike or do what Schwinn66 did and use a celing fan motor but he had to mod it so it would turn slower.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

pedals just arived


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 5 2008, 08:37 PM~10578894
> *pedals just arived
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 10:40 AM~10578926
> *
> *


any time frame on anything else?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 5 2008, 08:42 PM~10578944
> *any time frame on anything else?
> *


Not yet I'll try to get your steering wheel this week, I'll fix the design. I'll try workin on the other part designs today.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ok


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 5 2008, 12:49 PM~10579029
> *Not yet I'll try to get your steering wheel this week, I'll fix the design.  I'll try workin on the other part designs today.
> *


mine too?????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

moved up from 14th to 7th in wego points in one half points show


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 6 2008, 06:38 PM~10592174
> *moved up from 14th to 7th in wego points in one half points show
> *


hell yeah, thats what im talking about :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 6 2008, 05:14 PM~10592476
> *hell yeah, thats what im talking about :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


a day later now im in 9th place. what the fuck is going on??????????????

there is some real bitchassness up in this bitch


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 7 2008, 06:06 PM~10602193
> *a day later now im in 9th place.  what the fuck is going on??????????????
> 
> there is some real bitchassness up in this bitch
> *


bitchassness


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2008, 04:48 PM~10602469
> *bitchassness
> *


its running wild


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 8 2008, 02:58 AM~10602542
> *its running wild
> *


:dunno:  I dont get that whole tour and how the points work :loco:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 7 2008, 07:53 PM~10603992
> *:dunno:    I dont get that whole tour and how the points work :loco:
> *


its all taken care of. get the parts comin brotha. its on like donkey kong now


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 8 2008, 05:56 AM~10604010
> *its all taken care of.  get the parts comin brotha. its on like donkey kong now
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 7 2008, 08:05 PM~10604083
> *:biggrin:
> *


im countin on you brotha


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 9 2008, 02:27 AM~10610536
> *im countin on you brotha
> *


hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 8 2008, 05:09 PM~10610821
> *hno:
> *


im not worried i got faith in you


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 9 2008, 03:10 AM~10610829
> *im not worried i got faith in you
> *


Word. Well your steering wheel was corrected (design wise) and cut and ships out to me tomorrow with my latest order. I'm workin on your sissybar/conti kit still and hope to get that cut out within a few days and sent out too. 

I'll work on mirror designs next.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

god damn tony is in overdrive. me likey :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Sissybar/Conti kit


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Mufflers. I copied that blue part on the side of the tank


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

nice. lot of room for engraving


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Mirrors, you'll have to see these in person when they're cut out.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 8 2008, 10:38 PM~10612404
> *nice. lot of room for engraving
> *


no shit....wish i had some parts coming my way


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Patience brotha I'm gonna work on your stuff too.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 8 2008, 08:43 PM~10612526
> *Patience brotha I'm gonna work on your stuff too.
> *


8 1/2 on the rim bro


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

damn it, all these parts......fuck this shit, im going to bed :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 9 2008, 06:52 AM~10612621
> *damn it, all these parts......fuck this shit, im going to bed :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


I just gotta figure stuff out on how to do yours bro. Its hard designing parts for bikes that have saddle seats instead of bannana seats.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Workin on the wheel trim. its a bitch to redo all the crossed lines :banghead:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

you da man


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 8 2008, 10:31 PM~10612995
> *Workin on the wheel trim.  its a bitch to redo all the crossed lines :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


its gonna be next to impossible to get those right. you need CAD


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

well i think tony lives next door to imposible


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 8 2008, 11:08 PM~10613275
> *well i think tony lives next door to imposible
> *


guess thats right next to impossible then :cheesy: good luck


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 8 2008, 10:10 PM~10613290
> *guess thats right next to impossible then :cheesy: good luck
> *


he will figure out something


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+May 9 2008, 08:10 AM~10613290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guys I got this dont worry


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

no doubts here :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Corrected wheel trim


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2008, 11:13 PM~10620760
> *Corrected wheel trim
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight lookin there...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2008, 11:13 PM~10620760
> *Corrected wheel trim
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight lookin there...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 10 2008, 07:26 AM~10620856
> *thats tight lookin there...
> *


I gotta get on your designs too. When is the next show?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2008, 11:31 PM~10621026
> *I gotta get on your designs too.  When is the next show?
> *


next weekend, then two weeks after that


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 10 2008, 07:32 AM~10621032
> *next weekend, then two weeks after that
> *


Damn those shows are too close together!! Its very hard to keep adding to your bike when you got a schedule like that  my goal is to have more stuff to you guys by the end of this month, or before then.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2008, 11:36 PM~10621070
> *Damn those shows are too close together!!  Its very hard to keep adding to your bike when you got a schedule like that   my goal is to have more stuff to you guys by the end of this month, or before then.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

be sure to put some business cards in there to so we can hand them out and put them on our display for people to take...gotta do our part out here too...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@May 10 2008, 07:46 AM~10621147
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> be sure to put some business cards in there to so we can hand them out and put them on our display for people to take...gotta do our part out here too...
> *


hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 9 2008, 09:13 PM~10620760
> *Corrected wheel trim
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. cut em so i can send to the engraver. he bored with nothing to do


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 10 2008, 12:14 AM~10621305
> *looks good. cut em so i can send to the engraver. he bored with nothing to do
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

tryin to keep you busy


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 10 2008, 08:14 AM~10621305
> *looks good. cut em so i can send to the engraver. he bored with nothing to do
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

to the top where it belongs


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

how about more detailed pics? :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 13 2008, 05:22 AM~10639363
> *how about more detailed pics? :biggrin:
> *


:nono:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 12 2008, 08:23 PM~10639367
> *:nono:
> *


why not?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 13 2008, 05:24 AM~10639384
> *why not?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@May 12 2008, 07:22 PM~10639363
> *how about more detailed pics? :biggrin:
> *


of what????


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 13 2008, 02:36 AM~10637951
> *to the top where it belongs
> *


x2


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i think all bike build threds should be pinned till their done


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

badass thread :thumbsup:


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

cool


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 17 2008, 01:46 AM~10675129
> *i think all bike build threds should be pinned till their done
> *


 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

pinned?????????????/


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 19 2008, 08:16 AM~10685196
> *pinned?????????????/
> *


not yet


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@May 19 2008, 07:58 AM~10685702
> *not yet
> *


whats that mean?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 19 2008, 10:18 AM~10685829
> *whats that mean?
> *


sry! I meant they aren't pinned yet :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 19 2008, 08:18 AM~10685829
> *whats that mean?
> *


It means that they move the topic permanently to the top of the bike forums so that it doesnt get lost and so everyone can see it.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 19 2008, 04:57 PM~10689592
> *It means that they move the topic permanently to the top of the bike forums so that it doesnt get lost and so everyone can see it.
> *


oh ok that would be tight


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

again :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Well deserved, bad ass lil bike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Jun 3 2008, 05:05 PM~10790525
> *Well deserved, bad ass lil bike
> *


thankx homie. should be a lil different here pretty soon. big things poppin :0


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 3 2008, 05:07 PM~10790540
> *thankx homie. should be a lil different here pretty soon. big things poppin :0
> *


----------



## WEGO_BIKES (Jun 4, 2008)

bike is looking good jon....see u here at 93.3 show


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WEGO_BIKES_@Jun 3 2008, 06:12 PM~10790986
> *bike is looking good jon....see u here at 93.3 show
> *


thankx homie ill be there 4 sure


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 3 2008, 05:07 PM~10790540
> *thankx homie. should be a lil different here pretty soon. big things poppin :0
> *


KING OF 12" bicycle


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Jun 3 2008, 07:07 PM~10791532
> *KING OF  12" bicycle
> *


but u the king of all bikes i heard :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

clean ass bike john


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Apr 27 2008, 08:24 PM~10517410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

h town wego show= 1st place and best paint


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

Houston 93.3 Car Show
Best Paint TTT for the Kandy Shop


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 10 2008, 03:46 AM~10832881
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn the pedals look bad ass. Got any closeups? :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 9 2008, 09:04 PM~10833426
> *Damn the pedals look bad ass.  Got any closeups?  :0
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Just passing threw


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

sunday
















monday :0


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

anyone looking for a turn key show bike? proven winner


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

why are you getting rid of it?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Aug 15 2008, 09:46 AM~11351413
> *why are you getting rid of it?
> *


im to big to ride it


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 09:59 AM~11351483
> *im to big to ride it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

its retired now. what am i supposed to do with it?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 12:28 PM~11351664
> *its retired now. what am i supposed to do with it?
> *


put a chain on it and hang it from your neck yo!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ftw!!! :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 11:24 AM~11351240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what the hell........... :0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 08:28 PM~11351664
> *its retired now. what am i supposed to do with it?
> *


Retired after one show? That's a Drop Em thing :twak:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 15 2008, 02:44 PM~11352534
> *Retired after one show?  That's a Drop Em thing :twak:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 15 2008, 12:44 PM~11352534
> *Retired after one show?  That's a Drop Em thing :twak:
> *


ive showed it all year.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 03:57 PM~11354098
> *ive showed it all year.
> *


ok im back :0


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

so you getting rid of it huh... whats up with the forks how much $???


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Aug 23 2008, 09:25 AM~11418540
> *so you getting rid of it huh... whats up with the forks how much $???
> *


5 gs and you get a free bike


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

:biggrin: yea when i hit the lottery....


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Aug 23 2008, 07:25 PM~11418540
> *so you getting rid of it huh... whats up with the forks how much $???
> *


Those are TNT made engraved by Funkytownroller they're priceless :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 24 2008, 12:58 AM~11423024
> *Those are TNT made engraved by Funkytownroller they're priceless  :biggrin:
> *


winner winner chicken dinner


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 15 2008, 10:43 AM~11351763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK ASS BIKE ROLLERZ ONLY .......


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 15 2008, 10:55 AM~11351847
> *put a chain on it and hang it from your neck yo!
> *


LOL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 06:41 AM~11459126
> *:scrutinize:
> *


i see you. stop hiding :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

hno:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 28 2008, 06:50 PM~10971689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sick ass bike bRO


----------



## nuggetcb7 (Aug 28, 2008)

so nice. i picked up a Radio Flyer Tricycle yesterday for 15 bucks. i wish i could get my hands on a RF bicycle.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nuggetcb7_@Aug 28 2008, 03:33 PM~11463523
> *so nice. i picked up a Radio Flyer Tricycle yesterday for 15 bucks. i wish i could get my hands on a RF bicycle.
> *


you can get your hands on this one for 5 gs


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 28 2008, 03:35 PM~11463557
> *you can get your hands on this one for 5 gs
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

maybe we should raffle this bike off? :0 
100 dollar tickets?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

bike for sale with or without dsplay. pm me for offers or trades


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

TTT for no Bitcahassness


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 16 2008, 03:27 PM~11618204
> *TTT for no Bitcahassness
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

THEY SAID HI !!!!................


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

looks good but 5 G's


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 10 2008, 10:04 AM~11830795
> *looks good but 5 G's
> *


build one on this level and let me know how much it cost you?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

12 inch build off champion 2008 :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

still for sale make offers


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Oct 10 2008, 12:04 PM~11830795
> *looks good but 5 G's
> *


Not 5 g's You know you didnt pay that much with all the hook ups you had. Just break even Jon you can afford it. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 18 2008, 10:55 AM~11903270
> *Not 5 g's You know you didnt pay that much with all the hook ups you had. Just break even Jon you can afford it. :biggrin:
> *


im into that bike about 4500 cash out of pocket. no labor included. add display on top of that


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 18 2008, 12:57 PM~11903286
> *im into that bike about 4500 cash out of pocket. no labor included. add display on top of that
> *


DAMN!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 18 2008, 11:04 AM~11903312
> *DAMN!
> *


so 5 gs is a good deal


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 18 2008, 11:10 PM~11906707
> *so 5 gs is a good deal
> *


Nope. Sorry brother the resale value is real low. especially with today's economy  .


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 18 2008, 09:54 PM~11907023
> *Nope. Sorry brother the resale value is real low. especially with today's economy   .
> *


im in no hurry to sell it. might redo it for next year if i get bored :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

wego tour stop # 12. time for another win


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

still for sale or trade. make offer


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

best display


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SOLD


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

whats coming next????? any sugestions? :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 14 2008, 10:32 AM~12425144
> *whats coming next?????  any sugestions? :0
> *


20" Radical :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

bike of the year contender!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 15 2008, 06:43 AM~12430411
> *bike of the year contender!!!!
> *


TNT will help :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

bring the title to texas john


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you guys have no idea :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 14 2008, 11:31 PM~12431681
> *you guys have no idea :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: groupie? :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 13 2008, 08:15 PM~12423608
> *SOLD
> *


  who bought it?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Dec 15 2008, 05:06 AM~12432736
> *  who bought it?
> *


a museum :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 15 2008, 08:12 AM~12432808
> *a museum :0
> *


 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 15 2008, 04:12 PM~12432808
> *a museum :0
> *


TNT parts are gonna be part of lowriding history


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 14 2008, 10:31 PM~12431681
> *you guys have no idea :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 15 2008, 06:01 PM~12433162
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


fax # sent


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Dec 15 2008, 08:05 AM~12433182
> *fax # sent
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Dec 15 2008, 12:36 AM~12432156
> *:cheesy:  groupie? :biggrin:
> *


bite me little man :buttkick:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

well the deal finally fell through for the sale. buyer couldnt come up with enough cheese. so the remix is coming soon :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

first 12'' in lowrider history to win bike of the year


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:werd::wow:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> heres what im starting with lets get it on.


That's how it all started. :thumbsup: If anyone would have said "That's the future bike of the year" They'd think you were crazy :loco:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm also proud to say this is the first BOTY with TNT parts. I'm so proud of team AZ and team TX for pulling it together :tears:


----------



## 7 tekpatl (Jan 24, 2011)

x2 :COOL:


----------

